

Public Cloud Security Survey - sweis
http://saweis.net/cloud-survey.html

======
sweis
Hi. I'm doing some research into security practices on public cloud
infrastructures (e.g. AWS, Linode, Heroku). Specifically, I'm interested if
and how people deploy credentials and handle sensitive data.

Please take a minute to fill it out if you use public cloud services. I will
post the results to HN. Thanks.

